# Suggest New Smilies Here



## Shawn (Jul 6, 2006)

How about some of these to add to our emoticon list?



















Great work on keeping this site cool by the way, you're the man.


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2006)

I like the shrugging shoulders one.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 6, 2006)

Out of all of them, i'd say the : shrug : should be added.


----------



## Firebeard (Jul 6, 2006)

I like shrug too.

I made this one as a sure sign a thread should be locked:


----------



## Shawn (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Buzz762 (Jul 6, 2006)

Couldn't you have just did this in Chris' suggestions thread?


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 6, 2006)

Nope.

We like to be difficult here.


----------



## TheReal7 (Jul 6, 2006)

steal these:
http://degiorgi.math.hr/forum/smilies.php


----------



## Buzz762 (Jul 6, 2006)

Well, my reasoning for it was that he seems like he would be more likely to see the suggestion there... But then again, a thread in the off topic area named Chris, probably will be just as effective at getting his attention.


----------



## TheReal7 (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 6, 2006)

That, and he doesn't read anything unless it's in here. Especialy his pm's. I mean, he gets thousands of them every day


----------



## Firebeard (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2006)

Keep 'em coming, I'll add them tonight.


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> That, and he doesn't read anything unless it's in here. Especialy his pm's. I mean, he gets thousands of them every day



I read everything dude, especially the site info forum. I subscribe to the RSS feed.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 6, 2006)

Chris said:


> I read everything dude, especially the site info forum. I subscribe to the RSS feed.



Just cracking on your 65k pms on the JP forum...


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2006)

Actually, I sent all of those to myself just to make it seem like I was popular.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jul 6, 2006)

Dude..I love the Eddie smiley. Too cool. That and the punk rocker.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 6, 2006)

Chris said:


> Actually, I sent all of those to myself just to make it seem like I was popular.







-ing, Chris!


----------



## Mr. S (Jul 6, 2006)

this one is a must!!!


----------



## Roland777 (Jul 6, 2006)

satanicmind said:


>



Best. Smiley. Ever.


----------



## David (Jul 6, 2006)

These would be quite useful:

















And this one just rocks:


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 6, 2006)

David said:


> And this one just rocks:


+1 Awesome. 2001, FTW!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 6, 2006)

...just had to get Domo in there, lol.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 6, 2006)

That Ninja one is pretty cool. ^

I like all the ones all of you posted so far actually, very cool additions they will be.

Cool that this thread moved to the right place. Thanks, Chris. 

Some more...





















and finally for Metal Ken.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 6, 2006)

Shawn said:


> and finally for Metal Ken.


I like this one for MK, too.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 6, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I like this one for MK, too.


Nice. Spot on.







David said:


>



Naren should like this one.^


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 7, 2006)

We definitely need this for hot pics:


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 7, 2006)

Where the hell do you guys find these smilies????


----------



## bostjan (Jul 7, 2006)

At Meijer.


Actually I've had them for awhile in my favorites. I dunno why. Someone (probably a drunk version of me) deleted my set that had Mr. T holding a sign that said "I pity the fool"


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 7, 2006)

what the hell is Meijer???


----------



## b3n (Jul 7, 2006)

<==noodles (Chris, I believe you've seen this before  )


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 7, 2006)

Man, that one just makes me go "WTF?" lol


----------



## Shawn (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## JPMDan (Jul 8, 2006)

Hell yea Shawn



b3n said:


> <==noodles (Chris, I believe you've seen this before  )



Yoda fucking rocks


----------



## Regor (Jul 10, 2006)

We need a perma-smiley to the effect of:

[sign]It's missing a string[/sign]


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 11, 2006)

Regor said:


> We need a perma-smiley to the effect of:
> 
> [sign]It's missing a string[/sign]


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## Allen Garrow (Jul 11, 2006)

We need a "Splooge" emoticon, for them special moments of complete adoration for a guitar or hot chick.

~A


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 12, 2006)

JPMDan said:


>




Is thatan Ewok??? If it is, I vote for that!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 12, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> Is thatan Ewok??? If it is, I vote for that!


Badger from badgerbadgerbadger


----------



## bostjan (Jul 12, 2006)

MUSHROOM MUSHROOM!


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 12, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> Is thatan Ewok??? If it is, I vote for that!



it's the badger from the badger song

http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/


----------



## Shawn (Jul 14, 2006)

I was thinking about Chip, Chris' pet rat and found these-


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 15, 2006)

I like the animated one the best, nice find!


----------

